
Show HN: Arnoldum.com – collection of audio quotes from Arnold's movies - nardack
https://arnoldum.com
======
nardack
Hello everyone, Would like to share with you results of my passion for Arnold
Schwarzenegger's movies! I have created a simple app (next, express, firebase,
react, redux...) to play Arnold's quotes online anywhere, so he is with me
everywhere I go.

You can search by character, movie, year of the movie or simply by quote. You
can also share the specific quote with friends!

So I was thinking that it would be great to also give you the opportunity to
enjoy mighty Arnold!

Go check it out and any feedback appreciated!

------
droptablemain
Hercules in New York clips? It's a goldmine.

~~~
nardack
Adding to todo list! :D

